# me recuerda a ella



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta frase:

El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda *a ella*.

A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto. Creo que es correcto:

El olor de las naranjas siempre me *la* [c. directo] recuerda >
El olor de las naranjas simpre me recuerda *a María* [c. directo].

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta frase:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto. Creo que es correcto:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me *la* [c. directo] recuerda >
> El olor de las naranjas simpre me recuerda *a María* [c. directo].
> 
> Saludos


Hola Pitt: Creo que sí, que tenés razón. Si se usa sólo pronombre, corresponde la forma pronominal (en este caso, "la").


----------



## Heredador

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: Creo que sí, que tenés razón. Si se usa sólo pronombre, corresponde la forma pronominal (en este caso, "la").



Discrepo. ¿Acaso no te puedes referir a María con a ella?


----------



## Valtiel

Siempre he oído y leído frases similares y nunca he dudado que sean incorrectas.
_Ella_ es un pronombre personal y puedes referirte a una mujer. No veo por qué no ha de ser correcto.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

A mí tampoco me parece que esté mal.

_El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a ella.

Si to' lo que vivo me recuerda a ella.
Si to' lo que vivo me recuerda a ti.


_No se podría anteponer si en lugar de _a ella_ fuera _a ti_ o _a vos_.


----------



## Rayines

Heredador said:


> Discrepo. ¿Acaso no te puedes referir a María con a ella?


 


Valtiel said:


> Siempre he oído y leído frases similares y nunca he dudado que sean incorrectas.
> _Ella_ es un pronombre personal y puedes referirte a una mujer. No veo por qué no ha de ser correcto.


 


Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mí tampoco me parece que esté mal.
> 
> _El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a ella._
> 
> _Si to' lo que vivo me recuerda a ella._
> _Si to' lo que vivo me recuerda a ti._
> 
> 
> No se podría anteponer si en lugar de _a ella_ fuera _a ti_ o _a vos_.


Tienen razón . Y agrego: en realidad, si se puede usar "la", es porque está reemplazando a "a ella", ergo, es posible usar lo reemplazado.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Vuelvo porque no me quedé conforme. A pesar de lo afirmado antes, y para que no crean que digo una cosa, y después totalmente la contraria, así de cuerpito gentil, sucede que la frase me pareció "rara". No sé Bocha -que calculo me supera gramaticalmente - pero yo, en Argentina, cambiando el "ella" por un "él", para ver cómo yo lo diría realmente -en caso de usar el pronombre-  sería: "El olor de las naranjas me lo recuerda a él". Ya sé, esta es la famosa anteposición del pronombre de objeto directo al verbo, que es redundante. Por alguna razón tenemos necesidad de reforzar con la forma pronominal. Es decir, en un ordenamiento de preferencias diría:
"El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a XX". 
"El olor de las naranjas me lo recuerda". 
"El olor de las naranjas me lo recuerda a él" 
"El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a él"


----------



## Cebeta

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta frase:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto. Creo que es correcto:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me *la* [c. directo] recuerda >
> El olor de las naranjas simpre me recuerda *a María* [c. directo].
> 
> Saludos



Hola Pitt:
Las tres son correctas. A ella = A María
¿Por qué dudas sobre la primera opción? Quizás puedas explicarlo un poco para poder ayudarte mejor.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Me encantó el _degradé_. (...Y el inmerecido cumplido también. )

Pero volviendo al tema. Ciertamente que la duplicación del OD me suena más natural, y no me parece redundante.

Así y todo:

_El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a ella_ no me parece incorrecta.

¿Será que enganché con la tonadilla de Sergio Contreras?


----------



## Pitt

Cebeta said:


> Hola Pitt:
> Las tres son correctas. A ella = A María
> ¿Por qué dudas sobre la primera opción? Quizás puedas explicarlo un poco para poder ayudarte mejor.


 
Hola Cebeta:

A mi entender el complemento directo *a María* sólo se puede sustituir por *la *y no por *a ella*. Otro ejemplo:

Conozco *a María* > *La* conozco.
Pero es incorrecto: Conozco *a ella*.

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Pitt said:


> Conozco *a María* > *La* conozco.
> Pero es incorrecto: Conozco *a ella*.



... pero es correcto "la conozco a ella", que puede ser redundante o no: si usáramos el deíctico (es decir, ¡el dedito! ) para señalar de entre un grupo de mujeres a aquella a la que conocemos, o si se está poniendo énfasis en el hecho de que es a ella y no a otra a quien conocemos, repetir el pronombre es el recurso más sencillo, y resulta correcto.

Lo que nos lleva a otra pregunta: ¿son correctas tanto "me recuerda a ella" como "me la recuerda a ella"?

Cada vez que surge esta duda me aturde el recuerdo de una canción que no me gusta, "Todo me recuerda a ti". ¡Gracias, eh!


----------



## Cebeta

Pitt said:


> Hola Cebeta:
> 
> A mi entender el complemento directo *a María* sólo se puede sustituir por *la *y no por *a ella*. Otro ejemplo:
> 
> Conozco *a María* > *La* conozco.
> Pero es incorrecto: Conozco *a ella*.
> 
> Saludos



Vale. Ahora creo que te he entendido. Pero fíjate que solo estamos sustituyendo *María* por *ella*, *a* lo hemos dejado como estaba. Uf, no sé si me he explicado...
Tanto si sustituimos *a María* como *a ella*, entonces sí utilizamos *la*.
Si el CD es un pronombre *(a ella)* o va delante del verbo, creo que la duplicación es obligatoria.

Vaya, he encontrado esto y un tal Pitt sale por ahí con una duda similar.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=343279
Creo que es el mismo caso. 

Auf wiederlesen (?)
Cebeta.


----------



## Heredador

Ushuaia said:


> ... pero es correcto "la conozco a ella", que puede ser redundante o no: si usáramos el deíctico (es decir, ¡el dedito! ) para señalar de entre un grupo de mujeres a aquella a la que conocemos, o si se está poniendo énfasis en el hecho de que es a ella y no a otra a quien conocemos, repetir el pronombre es el recurso más sencillo, y resulta correcto.
> 
> Lo que nos lleva a otra pregunta: ¿son correctas tanto "me recuerda a ella" como "me la recuerda a ella"?
> 
> Cada vez que surge esta duda me aturde el recuerdo de una canción que no me gusta, "Todo me recuerda a ti". ¡Gracias, eh!



No tengo el doctorado en filología hispánica, pero desde luego, en mi opinión dudo que me "la recuerda a ella" sea correcta. El "la" ya está sustituyendo a "a ella"; lo que significa que se está produciendo una repetición.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
He terminado mareado con tantos ejemplos, pero a mí no me suena mal la frase original. Evidentemente, en un diálogo, tienen que haberse referido previamente a ella (a María o como se llame la chica que huele a naranjas).
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

¡Muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones! Creo que me he equivocado: *a María / a ella* no es un complemento directo sino un complemento de régimen. Para simplificar la cosa tomo otro ejemplo:

1. Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a María* [c. de régimen].
2. Esta canción me [c. directo) recuerda *a ella* [c. de régimen].
3. Esta canción me [c. indirecto] la [c. directo] recuerda.

Creo que estas frases son correctas.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Cebeta

Creo que tienes toda la razón, Pitt.


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las explicaciones! Creo que me he equivocado: *a María / a ella* no es un complemento directo sino un complemento de régimen. Para simplificar la cosa tomo otro ejemplo:
> 
> 1. Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a María* [c. de régimen].
> 2. Esta canción me [c. directo) recuerda *a ella* [c. de régimen].
> 3. Esta canción me [c. indirecto] la [c. directo] recuerda.
> 
> Creo que estas frases son correctas.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Creo que en este ejemplo el verbo _recordar_ es transitivo:

Este olor me (COI) recuerda (¿qué?) el aroma (COD)  que desprendía la cocina de mi abuela. 
Este paisaje me (COI) recuerda el de mi pueblo (COD).
Esta canción me (COI) recuerda a María (COD de persona, con "a"), por eso podemos decir: Esta canción me la recuerda (referido a María).

Saludos


----------



## Cebeta

Pinairun said:


> Creo que en este ejemplo el verbo _recordar_ es transitivo:
> 
> Este olor me (COI) recuerda (¿qué?) el aroma (COD)  que desprendía la cocina de mi abuela.
> Este paisaje me (COI) recuerda el de mi pueblo (COD).
> Esta canción me (COI) recuerda a María (COD de persona, con "a"), por eso podemos decir: Esta canción me la recuerda (referido a María).
> 
> Saludos



Increíble. Ahora veo la explicación de Pinairun y le doy la razón también. ¡Vaya chaquetera!
No. En serio. Solo que para averiguar el CD (con seguridad y sin recurrir al ¿qué? a veces engañoso) a mí me enseñaron que debía construir la frase en pasiva y comprobar que el CD se convertía en sujeto de la nueva oración y el antiguo sujeto pasaba a ser complemento agente. Supongo que todos lo conoceis, claro. Parece un lío y a veces las pasivas suenan extrañas aunque sean gramaticalmente correctas, pero es un truco muy útil.
Pedro lee un libro  Un libro es leído por Pedro.
Pregunto:
¿En este caso sería
El olor de las naranjas me recuerda a ella.  Ella (me) es recordada por el olor de las naranjas (a mí)? ¿Dónde habría que poner el me? ¿Sigue siendo CI?


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Esta canción me (COI) recuerda *a María* (COD de persona, con "a"), por eso podemos decir: Esta canción me *la* recuerda (referido a María).


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Sólo una nota. Creo que ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

1. Esta canción me [c. indirecto] recuerda *a María* [c. directo] >
   Esta canción me [c. indirecto] *la* [c. directo] recuerda.

2. Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a María* [c. de régimen] >
   Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a ella* [c. de régimen].

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Sólo una nota. Creo que ambas interpretaciones son posibles:
> 
> 1. Esta canción me [c. indirecto] recuerda *a María* [c. directo] >
> Esta canción me [c. indirecto] *la* [c. directo] recuerda.
> 
> 2. Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a María* [c. de régimen] >
> Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda *a ella* [c. de régimen].
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Saludos


Hola Pitt: Hasta que Pina te conteste, "*me*" en esta estructura es siempre *objeto indirecto*, ya que no podemos llevarlo a la voz pasiva ("Yo soy recordado.......). Entonces, "*lo recordado*" (*a María*, *a ella*, *la*) será siempre el *objeto directo*, y "*quien lo recuerda*" -en caso de no ser sujeto como en: "Yo recuerdo a María por el olor de las naranjas........"- será *objeto indirecto*.
(Creo que coincido con Pinarium).


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: Hasta que Pina te conteste, "*me*" en esta estructura es siempre *objeto indirecto*, ya que no podemos llevarlo a la voz pasiva ("Yo soy recordado.......). Entonces, "*lo recordado*" (*a María*, *a ella*, *la*) será siempre el *objeto directo*, y "*quien lo recuerda*" -en caso de no ser sujeto como en: "Yo recuerdo a María por el olor de las naranjas........"- será *objeto indirecto*.
> (Creo que coincido con Pinarium).


 
Hola Rayines:

En mi opinión a ella no puede ser un complemento directo. El pronombre tónico (p. ej.: a ella) sólo es un complemento directo en combinación con el correspondiente pronombre átono (p. ej.: la). Esto es una regla general. Un ejemplo:

Conozco a María [c. directo] > La [c. directo] conozco > A ella [c. directo] la conozco.
Pero es incorrecto: Conozco a ella. 

Por eso creo que en mi ejemplo a ella es un complemento de régimen:
Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda a ella.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Hola Rayines:
> 
> En mi opinión a ella no puede ser un complemento directo. El pronombre tónico (p. ej.: a ella) sólo es un complemento directo en combinación con el correspondiente pronombre átono (p. ej.: la). Esto es una regla general. Un ejemplo:
> 
> Conozco a María [c. directo] > La [c. directo] conozco > A ella [c. directo] la conozco.
> Pero es incorrecto: Conozco a ella.
> 
> Por eso creo que en mi ejemplo a ella es un complemento de régimen:
> Esta canción me [c. directo] recuerda a ella.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola a todos, 

Esta canción me (a mí, COI) recuerda que ella ya no me ama (Lo subrayado es una subordinada con función de objeto directo). La misma función que tienen: _a María, a ella._

Es incompleto decir: _Conozco a ella_, porque normalmente usamos el doble objeto directo y decimos, por ejemplo, de una pareja: "La conozco a ella..., pero a él no (a él no lo conozco)" o "Conozco a María, pero no a Juan".

Creo que si ponemos nuestra frase en voz pasiva, la conversión del objeto directo en sujeto nos ayuda a ver un poco más claras las cosas:

María (sujeto) es recordada por esta canción (agente)
Ella (sujeto)  es recordada por esta canción (agente).

María (sujeto) me (COI) es recordada por esta canción (agente)
Ella (sujeto) me (COI) es recordada por esta canción (agente).

Creo que no podríamos comprender el sentido de la frase si dijéramos: Yo soy recordado por la canción .... ¿dónde dejamos a María? ... ¿que tengo que recordar a María?

Sin embargo, si cambiamos  el verbo _recordar_ por _hablar de_, el análisis sería:
Esta canción (sujeto) me (COI) habla de María (c.preposicional o de régimen, suplemento)
Esta canción (sujeto) me (COI) habla de ella (c. preposicional o de régimen, suplemento).

La construcción con _recordar_ y _hablar de_ no es igual, pues la función de "María" es diferente dentro de la oración.
Es una de esas construcciones que marean; esto es una muestra de ello. Ya no sé si estoy en lo cierto.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

a-¿Recuerdas la canción de María?
b-No,solamente recuerdo a ella
a-Pues a mi me la recuerda la canción
b-Recuerdame cómo era
a-¿ella?
b-No, la canción.


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Esta canción me (a mí, COI) recuerda que ella ya no me ama (Lo subrayado es una subordinada con función de objeto directo). La misma función que tienen: _a María, a ella._


 
Te agradezco mucho tus aclaraciones. Pero todavía tengo una duda. He sacado del DPD:

*5.1. *Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). 

Por eso creo que el complemento directo es la / la ... a ella, no a ella.

Esta canción me la [C.D.] recuerda.
Esta canción me la [C.D.] recuerda a ella [C.D.].

Pero no es posible como complemento directo:
Esta canción me recuerda a ella [C.D.?]

En mi opinión a ella solo puede ser un complemento de régimen (complemento preposicional)

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Todavía tengo una duda sobre la función de *a ella*. He sacado del DPD (pronombres personales tónicos) :

*4.* *Duplicación de complementos: coaparición del clítico y el complemento tónico.* No es obligatoria la presencia de un pronombre tónico en función de complemento directo o indirecto, pero, si aparece, es forzoso que aparezca también el pronombre átono correspondiente; sobre la coaparición de pronombres tónicos y clíticos y, en general, sobre la duplicación de complementos, →</SPAN> pronombres personales átonos, 5.

A mi entender *a ella* sólo funciona como complemento directo cuando se omite el verbo. Un ejemplo: 
_¿A quién vio usted? *A ella* [c. directo]._

Pero en combinación con un verbo (ver, recordar) es forzoso el correspondiente pronombre personal átono. 
Por eso creo que *a ella* no es un complemento directo sino un suplemento: 
_Esta canción me recuerda *a ella* [suplemento]._

En todo caso este tema es muy confundido para mí. 

¿Qué opináis?

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Este tema parece muy confuso para todos, Pitt. Yo creo que no te voy a poder ayudar mucho en tus análisis, pero te cuento cómo lo usaría.

_Esta canción me recuerda a ella.

Esta canción me la recuerda._

Y la opción duplicada no me vale. 



Ahora, hay un diálogo en un mensaje anterior, que yo veo así:

_- ¿Recuerdas la canción de María?
- No. Yo sólo la recuerdo a ella._ (_a ella_ se refiere aquí _a María_)

Aquí sí duplicaría.

Espero no haberte liado más.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Ynez.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Ahora, hay un diálogo en un mensaje anterior, que yo veo así:
> 
> _- ¿Recuerdas la canción de María?_
> _- No. Yo sólo la recuerdo a ella._ (_a ella_ se refiere aquí _a María_)
> 
> Aquí sí duplicaría.
> 
> Espero no haberte liado más.


 
Todos tus ejemplos son correctos. Pero otra cosa es el análisis gramatical.  

En el diálogo anterior se dice:
_No solamente recuerdo a ella._
A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto.

Pero es correcto:
_No solamente la recuerdo a ella._

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Todos tus ejemplos son correctos. Pero otra cosa es el análisis gramatical.
> 
> En el diálogo anterior se dice:
> _No solamente recuerdo a ella._
> A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto.
> 
> Pero es correcto:
> _No solamente la recuerdo a ella._
> 
> Saludos



Así es. 

Tú sigue indagando, y al final nos lo explicas.


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que son correctas las tres oraciones que ofrece Pitt:


El olor de las naranjas simpre me recuerda a María. 
El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda a ella. 
El olor de las naranjas siempre me la recuerda. 
A mi modo de ver, en la oración básica consultada por Pitt: "_El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda a María_", el COD es _me_ y _María_ es COI. Mi razonamiento se fundamentea en lo siguiente:
Podemos fácilmente confirmar que _me_ es aquí el COD y _María_ el COI reemplazándolos por pronombres enclíticos: "_El olor de las naranjas siempre recuérdamela_". No podríamos invertir el orden de esos pronombres, ya que el de COD siempre debe ir primero: _recuérdalame_ ; por lo tanto, _me_ debe ser COD.
Además, _María_ no es un complemento de régimen (o preposicional o suplemento) como sugiere Pitt, pues _recordar_, a diferencia de _acordarse_ que exige un complemento con _de_, no es un verbo con complemento de régimen: _yo recuerdo algo_. La única razón de que veamos _María_ introducido por la preposición _a_ es que se trata de un nombre de persona. Esto se puede verificar si sustituimos _María_ por un sustantivo común: "_El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda el campo_".


Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Aviador said:


> A mi modo de ver, en la oración básica consultada por Pitt: "_El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda a María_", el COD es _me_ y _María_ es COI. Mi razonamiento se fundamentea en lo siguiente:
> Podemos fácilmente confirmar que _me_ es aquí el COD y _María_ el COI reemplazándolos por pronombres enclíticos: "_El olor de las naranjas siempre recuérdamela_". No podríamos invertir el orden de esos pronombres, ya que el de COD siempre debe ir primero: _recuérdalame_ ; por lo tanto, _me_ debe ser COD.


 
Hola:

Perdona, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo. La construcción es *recordar algo (COD) a alguien (COI*):
_El olor de las naranjas siempre me (COI) recuerda a María (COD)._

Además el clítico de dativo siempre precede al clítico de acusativo:
_El olor de las naranjas siempre me (COI) la (COD) recuerda. _

Creo que todos los participantes en este hilo tienen la misma opinión.

¿Es así? 

La única duda es la función sintáctica de *a ella*.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Es un complemento directo.
El verbo recordar, en ocasiones, tiene un sentido causativo de dos tipos:
Juan me recuerda la fecha = Juan hace que yo recuerde la fecha. Este tipo de oraciones pide un agente [+Humano].
Juan me recuerda a un charlatán = Juan tiene tales características, que me hacen recordar a un charlatán. En este sentido el agente puede ser un objeto (que sería el caso de la oración que propones).

Esta canción me recuerda a María = Esta cancion hace que yo recuerde a María.

Esta canción - Sujeto
hace - verbo
que yo recuerde a María - CD: 
yo - sujeto
recuerde - verbo
a María - OD

Saludos
A ver qué te parece.


----------



## Áristos

*Esa chica me recuerda a María. *

Significados posibles:
 1) Esa chica hace o dice algo que provoca que María venga a mi mente; me hace acordarme de María, a quien podía quizás haber olvidado.
2) Esa chica, para mí, se parece a María, se asemeja a ella.

*Esa chica me la recuerda.*

Para mí, un único significado posible:
1) Esa chica hace o dice algo que provoca que María venga a mi mente; me hace acordarme de María, a quien podía quizás haber olvidado.

*Esa chica me recuerda a ella.*

Para mí, un único significado posible:
2) Esa chica, para mí, se parece a María, se asemeja a ella.

He llegado a la conclusión (muy personal) de que en todos los casos "me" es complemento indirecto (obviamente), y tanto "a María", como "la", como "a ella" son complementos directos.
"Recordar" es verbo transitivo, siempre, según la RAE.

Y creo que el hecho de que en el último caso se diga "a ella" sin incluir el pronombre átono de rigor ("la") en la frase, y que aún así la frase suene bien y muy natural, se debe simplemente a la costumbre de su uso de esa manera. 
Nos hemos acostumbrado a usar el verbo "recordar", cuando tiene el sentido de "asemejarse", de esa forma tan concreta para distinguirlo fácilmente de los casos en que no significa "asemejarse" sino "acordarse" o "hacer acordarse a alguien".

Es mi opinión, basada en las diferentes sensaciones que me vienen a la mente cuando escucho o leo las frases anteriores. No todas me provocan los mismos pensamientos ni me transmiten las mismas ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

¿No podría ser que la definición del DRAE esté mal?

Áristos, me gusta la distinción que haces, pero en la realidad podemos referirnos a cualquiera de las dos cosas al decir una u otra.


----------



## flljob

Áristos said:


> *Esa chica me recuerda a María. *
> 
> Y creo que el hecho de que en el último caso se diga "a ella" sin incluir el pronombre átono de rigor ("la") en la frase, y que aún así la frase suene bien y muy natural, se debe simplemente a la costumbre de su uso de esa manera.
> Es mi opinión, basada en las diferentes sensaciones que me vienen a la mente cuando escucho o leo las frases anteriores. No todas me provocan los mismos pensamientos ni me transmiten las mismas ideas.
> Saludos.


 
¿Y no será que lo que es incorrecto es no usar el pronombre?

Me *la* recuerda *a ella*.


Saludos


----------



## Áristos

Pues no sé si será incorrecto o no, pero desde luego a mí, en mi español peninsular, me suena fatal (cuando hablamos de "asemejarse").
Yo siempre diría "me recuerda a ella", sin "la" en medio, y estoy casi 100% seguro que cualquier otro español haría igual.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Solo son ejemplos extraídos del CREA:

 Y eso *me recuerda a él*, a mi novio, el día que me fui a Alemania: lo vi por una ventana. Él me vio y yo lo vi a él, pero no salió". Es clara la conciencia de frustración que esta enferma presenta y que...

Todo huele a él. Todo *me **recuerda a él*. Quiero cambiar mi vida, Gonzalo. Quiero... 

O sea, que a él le molesta escucharlo porque me recuerda a ti y a ti te molesta que lo escuche porque *me recuerda a él.*


----------



## flljob

Y en lo que, al parecer, estamos todos de acuerdo es que el verbo _recordar_ es transitivo, _a ella_ el CD y _me_ el CI.

Esta canción me recuerda a ella.

Si seguimos la norma que puso Pitt, no veo por qué sería incorrecto decir:

Esta canción me la recuerda a ella.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Pinairun said:


> Todo huele a él.


 
Hola Pinairun:

¿Estás de acuerdo que *a él* es un suplemento, no un complemento directo?

*Todo huele a él [suplemento].*

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Yo me pierdo con los análisis, pero le veo el mismo aire a estas dos oraciones:

_Esta canción me habla de María.
Esta canción me recuerda a María._

Por si os sirve de algo, lo que aquí podría repetir sería el "me":

_Esta canción me habla a mí de María.
Esta canción me recuerda a mí a María._


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Hola Pinairun:
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo que *a él* es un suplemento, no un complemento directo?
> 
> *Todo huele a él [suplemento].*
> 
> Saludos


 
Oler, en este sentido, es intransitivo.

Recordar, en el sentido que originó la pregunta, es transitivo.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

> Si seguimos la norma que puso Pitt, no veo por qué sería incorrecto decir:
> Esta canción me la recuerda a ella.


 
Yo no digo que sea incorrecto. Solo pienso que se le quita el romanticismo cuando se  añade "la"; queda demasiado... no sé cómo explicarlo, ¿sujeto a norma, rígido? Será la costumbre.



> *Todo huele a él *¿Estás de acuerdo que *a él* es un suplemento, no un complemento directo?


 
Sí, con el verbo _oler_ (intransitivo) "a él" es suplemento.
_Me habla (intransitivo) de él_, "de él" también es suplemento.
_Me recuerda (transitivo) a él, _ "a él" es OD.
_Me recuerda (transitivo) el jardín de mi casa,_ "el jardín de mi casa" es OD.

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun, yo estuve intentando comprender los análisis que hiciste en la otra página. Y hay un pequeño problema. Como "recordar" sí que a veces es claramente transitivo (_La recuerdo a ella_), no suenan mal del todo en la pasiva las oraciones como "Me recuerda a él". Pero muy bien no suena tampoco...y no estoy segura de que sea capaz de mantener el significado al invertirla. 


_Él me recuerda que tengo que hacer las tareas.

Que tengo que hacer las tareas me es recordado por él._


La inversión a pasiva que hiciste de la otra frase se corresponde con este tipo de frase (este tipo de idea).


Creo que para decir en pasiva "me es recordado", tendría que haber *alguien* que te lo recordara.


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Pinairun, yo estuve intentando comprender los análisis que hiciste en la otra página. Y hay un pequeño problema. Como "recordar" sí que a veces es claramente transitivo (_La recuerdo a ella_), no suenan mal del todo en la pasiva las oraciones como "Me recuerda a él". Pero muy bien no suena tampoco...y no estoy segura de que sea capaz de mantener el significado al invertirla.
> 
> 
> _Él me recuerda que tengo que hacer las tareas._
> 
> _Que tengo que hacer las tareas me es recordado por él._
> 
> 
> La inversión a pasiva que hiciste de la otra frase se corresponde con este tipo de frase (este tipo de idea).
> 
> 
> Creo que para decir en pasiva "me es recordado", tendría que haber *alguien* que te lo recordara.


 
No sé quién es ella, María, pero no voy a olvidarla

Vuelvo a empezar:
Esta canción me recuerda a María.
Esta canción me la recuerda.
Esta canción me recuerda a ella (?)

Creo que siempre he querido dar al verbo _recordar_ este significado:

En el DPD:
 En el español general culto este verbo es transitivo (_recordar_ [algo]) en sus acepciones más comunes:
(...)
*c)*Dicho de una persona o de una cosa, ‘traer [otra] a la memoria de alguien, por su similitud con ella o por estar de algún modo relacionada con ella’: 
_«Benigna, usted me recuerda a mi madre»_ (Díaz _Neruda_ [Chile 1991]); _«Esto me recuerda el caso de una señora que consultaba al doctor Bouvard sobre un remedio entonces en boga y le pedía su parecer»_ (Fisas _Historias_ [Esp.1983]).

Ella (OD)  me (OI) es recordada a mí (OI) *por* la canción (Ag.)
Y he subrayado  "relacionada con ella" porque quizá se escuchaba esa canción el día que se conocieron, o cuando se despidieron, que da igual.

Y de verdad que no sé qué hacer con el "la" de "Esta canción me la recuerda a ella".


----------



## ManPaisa

> Y de verdad que no sé qué hacer con el "la" de "Esta canción me la recuerda a ella"


 Tiene que haber una regla que diga que cuando hay CD y CI no se puede duplicar el CD, sino el CI.


_*Esta canción me recuerda a María. 
*_
_*A mí, esta canción me la recuerda 
*_
_*Esta canción me la recuerda a ella. 
*_
_*Jorge me trajo a María.  
*_
_*Jorge me la trajo a mí.  
*_
_*Jorge me la trajo a ella. *_
¡Qué extraño sonarían esas oraciones con CD* y* CI  duplicados!


----------



## pejeman

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta frase:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
La frase sola, no me parece correcta. Pero, precedida de alguna explicación, para mí, puede volar:

- Cuàntas tardes pasé con María en el huerto. Por eso, el olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda a ella.

Saludos y suerte con sus CD, COI y demás siglas.


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> No sé quién es ella, María, pero no voy a olvidarla
> 
> (



 Yo llevo a Pitt en el recuerdo a todas horas.  ¿Has visto que en el foro de gramática hay otro tema sobre esto?

Es realmente complicado, primero por ese "la" que no cuadra con el análisis que más lógico veis,  luego porque los puntos c) y d) del DPD se pueden mezclar en nuestra mente, y por último porque muchos hablantes piensan en "recordar algo" y otros en "recordar a algo" (sobre todo con la idea de parecerse).

Un tipo de ejemplo que se vio en el otro tema y aquí no ha aparecido:

_El olor de las naranjas recuerda a Valencia._

Sin ningún pronombre personal, por si os inspira...


¿No te parece que la pasiva es bastante rara?:



> Ella (OD) me (OI) es recordada a mí (OI) por la canción (Ag.)




Buen intento, ManPaisa  pero yo creo que no hay ningún problema con:



> Jorge me la trajo a ella.



Incluso _Jorge me la trajo a mí a ella_ (si queremos dejar muy claro quién trajo a quién).


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Es realmente complicado, primero por ese "la" que no cuadra con el análisis que más lógico veis, luego porque los puntos c) y d) del DPD se pueden mezclar en nuestra mente, y por último porque muchos hablantes piensan en "recordar algo" y otros en "recordar a algo" (sobre todo con la idea de parecerse).
> 
> Un tipo de ejemplo que se vio en el otro tema y aquí no ha aparecido:
> 
> _El olor de las naranjas recuerda a Valencia._


 
Hola Ynez:

Creo que has encontrado la solución.  Por eso a mi entender son posibles ambas interpretaciones:

*recordar algo*
(algo = c. directo)
El color de las naranjas recuerda Valencia [c. directo].

*recordar a algo*
(a algo = suplemento)
El color de las naranjas recuerda a Valencia [suplemento].

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Hola Ynez:
> 
> Creo que has encontrado la solución.  Por eso a mi entender son posibles ambas interpretaciones:
> 
> *recordar algo*
> (algo = c. directo)
> El color de las naranjas recuerda Valencia [c. directo].
> 
> *recordar a algo*
> (a algo = suplemento)
> El color de las naranjas recuerda a Valencia [suplemento].
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Pitt, hay un problemilla: No sé si esa frase la dirían sin "a". Aquí la decimos con "a". También es verdad que estamos hablando de oraciones que no usamos mucho. A mí ya me hiciste ponerme a intentar entender todo esto, y me convenció la teoría del "suplemento" (pero de mí no te puedes fiar para los análisis). Más ejemplos sin pronombre:

_Este cuadro recuerda a Picasso.
Este lugar recuerda a un paraíso perdido.


En este poema ella recuerda a su amor perdido._


EDIT: Pitt, en google book search puedes ver muchos ejemplos si escribes "recuerda a". Luego te traes alguno que no entiendas o que no te guste, pero creo que lo mejor es que veas ejemplos para comprender el uso, ¿no crees?


----------



## ManPaisa

> Buen intento, ManPaisa  pero yo creo que no hay ningún problema con...


 
 Mejor digamos *la canción hace que me acuerde de María. *¡Y listo el pollo!


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Mejor digamos *la canción hace que me acuerde de María. *¡Y listo el pollo!



  Pero esto de quebrarnos así la cabeza intentando resolver los misterios de Pitt nos ayuda en la lucha contra el Alzheimer.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> A mí ya me hiciste ponerme a intentar entender todo esto, y me convenció la teoría del "suplemento" (pero de mí no te puedes fiar para los análisis).


 
Ynez, conoces mi opinión (a ella = suplemento) y te agradezco mucho todas tus aclaraciones.


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Hola Ynez:
> 
> *recordar a algo*
> (a algo = suplemento)
> El color de las naranjas recuerda a Valencia [suplemento].
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?


 
Yo opino, por lo leído en el María Moliner y en el libro sobre estructuras sintácticas tansitivas ya referido, que es un verbo transitivo, y no un verbo de complemento de régimen.

Recuerda que los transitivos pueden llevar la preposición _*a*_ aunque el OD no sea una persona.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

ManPaisa said:


> Tiene que haber una regla que diga que cuando hay CD y CI no se puede duplicar el CD, sino el CI.
> 
> 
> _*Esta canción me recuerda a María. *_
> 
> _*A mí, esta canción me la recuerda *_




Estoy de acuerdo. Pero quisiera saber tu opinión sobre esta frase:

*Esta canción me recuerda a ella.*

¿Es correcta esta frase?
Si la frase es correcta, ¿es *a ella* un complemento directo o un suplemento?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Y en lo que, al parecer, estamos todos de acuerdo es que el verbo _recordar_ es transitivo, _a ella_ el CD y _me_ el CI.
> 
> Esta canción me recuerda a ella.
> 
> Si seguimos la norma que puso Pitt, no veo por qué sería incorrecto decir:
> 
> Esta canción me la recuerda a ella.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola:

Como ya he dicho según el DPD el pronombre personal tónico (aquí: a ella) no funciona como complemento directo o indirecto. Siempre exige el correspondiente pronombre personal átono (aquí: la ... a ella). 

¡Esto es el dilema! 

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Y digo yo, con las vueltas que le estamos dando a este tema, y todavía no hemos dicho nada sobre la primera acepción del DRAE:



> 1. tr. Traer a la memoria algo. U. t. c. intr.



¿Cuál sería ese posible uso intransitivo?


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que podría ser el que dice el DPD que no hay que utilizar (apartado 2.a)


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Y digo yo, con las vueltas que le estamos dando a este tema, y todavía no hemos dicho nada sobre la primera acepción del DRAE:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál sería ese posible uso intransitivo?


 
¿No has perdido la paciencia?  

Creo que en estos ejemplos el verbo recordar es intransitivo:
_No recuerdo / Si mal no recuerdo_.

Al menos todos estamos de acuerdo que gramaticalmente es correcto:
_Esta canción me *la* recuerda. _

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Vaya. No avanzamos 



De todos modos, si se refirieran a esas cosas tan raras (2a), podían haber puesto lo de U.t.c.prnl, que es lo que normalmente dicen para "se".

Pitt, podemos haber llegado a un punto muerto. Yo en cualquier caso creo que tú ya estás listo para _recordar_ todo lo que haga falta!


----------



## Pitt

He dicho mi opinión. Quizás alguien tiene una nueva idea.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pitt said:


> [/list]Estoy de acuerdo. Pero quisiera saber tu opinión sobre esta frase:
> 
> *Esta canción me recuerda a ella.*
> 
> ¿Es correcta esta frase?
> Si la frase es correcta, ¿es *a ella* un complemento directo o un suplemento?
> 
> Saludos


 
Pitt:
La verdad es que ahora 'me parece' correcta, de tanto verla, pero te confieso que al principio me parecía extraña. No es normal que reemplacemos el CD por un pronombre tónico únicamente, por lo menos en mi versión de español. 

Yo siempre diría: *Esta canción me la recuerda.*

Y continúo insistiendo en que no es correcto añadir el pronombre tónico de CD cuando aparecen tanto el átono de CD como el de CI. Entonces:

*Esta canción me recuerda a ella. * (por más que la repitamos aquí)
*Esta canción me la recuerda. *
*Esta canción me la recuerda a ella. *
*Esta canción me la recuerda a mí. *

Sin embargo, no tengo bases gramaticales para defenderlo, ni cuento con el apoyo de otros hispanohablantes 

Podríamos escribirles a los de la RAE...


----------



## Masuas

María, tienes el perfume de un naranjo en flor y su aroma me trae recuerdos tuyos.


----------



## Pitt

ManPaisa said:


> Pitt:
> La verdad es que ahora 'me parece' correcta, de tanto verla, pero te confieso que al principio me parecía extraña. No es normal que reemplacemos el CD por un pronombre tónico únicamente, por lo menos en mi versión de español.
> 
> Yo siempre diría: *Esta canción me la recuerda.*
> 
> Y continúo insistiendo en que no es correcto añadir el pronombre tónico de CD cuando aparecen tanto el átono de CD como el de CI. Entonces:
> 
> *Esta canción me recuerda a ella. * (por más que la repitamos aquí)
> *Esta canción me la recuerda. *
> *Esta canción me la recuerda a ella. *
> *Esta canción me la recuerda a mí. *


 
Hola ManPaisa:

Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta y estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Yo también creo (según el DPD) que un pronombre personal tónico (a ella), si este aparece solo, no funciona como complemento directo.

Saludos


----------



## Masuas

Saben...yo siempre he tenido problemas al tratarse de expresar una idea como ésta de   ''ésta canción ME la recuerda a MÍ.  Porque el ''ME'' que  es pronombre complementario, está supuesto de reemplazar a '' MI'', o sea que creo que es demasiado redundante  '' el me a mi'' , yo pienso que se debe usar uno de los dos, es una especie de pleonasmo, es como decir '' ya comí ya''.  ''Me dieron a mí'',  es otra de ésas.  Ya comiste tu comida?  Yo diría '' ya comiste?''

Uds. que piensan?


----------



## Pitt

Masuas said:


> Saben...yo siempre he tenido problemas al tratarse de expresar una idea como ésta de ''ésta canción ME la recuerda a MÍ. Porque el ''ME'' que es pronombre complementario, está supuesto de reemplazar a '' MI'', o sea que creo que es demasiado redundante '' el me a mi'' , yo pienso que se debe usar uno de los dos, es una especie de pleonasmo, es como decir '' ya comí ya''. ''Me dieron a mí'', es otra de ésas. Ya comiste tu comida? Yo diría '' ya comiste?''
> 
> Uds. que piensan?


 
En este contexto dice el DPD:

*5.1. *Si el complemento tónico es también un pronombre personal, la coaparición del pronombre átono es obligatoria, tanto si el complemento es directo como indirecto: _Me castigaron a mí; A ti te dieron el premio_ (no *_Castigaron a mí;_ *_A ti dieron el premio_). Aunque son posibles, en estos casos, oraciones idénticas sin el complemento tónico (_Me castigaron; Te dieron el premio_), existen diferencias expresivas de importancia entre ambas posibilidades: la presencia del complemento tónico denota un propósito de contraste o discriminación, ausente de la oración en la que solo aparece el pronombre átono; así, en _Me castigaron a mí, _frente a _Me castigaron,_ se subraya el hecho de que ha sido solo a mí, y no a otros igualmente merecedores de ello o más culpables que yo, a quien se ha castigado.

Saludos


----------



## Masuas

Gracias Pitt.........mas lo otro es algo mental como -- una melodía que revive la imágen de ella, sigue siendo mental.
 Paréceme que lo de '' me la recuerda es algo regional de Colombia'', una especie de modismo asumido a práctica en ciertas áreas de Colombia, especialmente en el interior de la misma.
Déle mis recuerdos a su esposa.  Me la saluda por favor.  Colombianísimo.

Por favor, extiende un  poco más si esposible.


----------



## Pitt

Masuas said:


> Gracias Pitt.........mas lo otro es algo mental como -- una melodía que revive la imágen de ella, sigue siendo mental.
> Paréceme que lo de '' me la recuerda es algo regional de Colombia'', una especie de modismo asumido a práctica en ciertas áreas de Colombia, especialmente en el interior de la misma.
> Déle mis recuerdos a su esposa. Me la saluda por favor. Colombianísimo.
> 
> Por favor, extiende un poco más si esposible.


 
Lo veo así:

*Déle [c. indirecto] mis recuerdos [c. directo] a su esposa [c. indirecto].*
*Me [dativo de interés] la [c. directo] saluda por favor.*

A mi entender ME es un *dativo de interés*: se puede omitir ME sin cambiar el sentido de la frase.

Pero, a ver qué dicen los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> *Déle [c. indirecto] mis recuerdos [c. directo] a su esposa [c. indirecto].*
> *Me [dativo de interés] la [c. directo] saluda por favor.*
> 
> A mi entender ME es un *dativo de interés*: se puede omitir ME sin cambiar el sentido de la frase.
> 
> Pero, a ver qué dicen los nativos.
> 
> Saludos


Sí, sí, lo veo de la misma manera .


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Sí, sí, lo veo de la misma manera .


 
¡Gracias por confirmarlo!


----------



## Ynez

Yo también lo veo igual. 

Pitt, da gusto ver tu comprensión de las oraciones a través de los análisis gramaticales. Hace que el español parezca una lengua lógica y todo.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> Yo también lo veo igual.
> 
> Pitt, da gusto ver tu comprensión de las oraciones a través de los análisis gramaticales. Hace que el español parezca una lengua lógica y todo.


 

¡Muchas gracias, Ynez!


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda en cuanto a esta frase:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me recuerda *a ella*.
> 
> A mi entender esta frase es incorrecto. Creo que es correcto:
> 
> El olor de las naranjas siempre me *la* [c. directo] recuerda >
> El olor de las naranjas simpre me recuerda *a María* [c. directo].
> 
> Saludos


 
Las tres son igual de correctas.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí lo que por fin contestó la RAE:

 En principio, y sin conocer el contexto de uso de la frase que somete a nuestra consideración ni la duda que se le plantea, la oración que usted propone no presenta problemas de agramaticalidad o de sentido:
 
_Ese aroma me recuerda a ella._
 
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aquí lo que por fin contestó la RAE:
> 
> En principio, y sin conocer el contexto de uso de la frase que somete a nuestra consideración ni la duda que se le plantea, la oración que usted propone no presenta problemas de agramaticalidad o de sentido:
> 
> _Ese aroma me recuerda a ella._
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


¡¡Bravo Toño!! (y también los que dijeron que era correcta). ¡¡Aplauso, medalla y beso!!  .


----------

